# Best Way to Record Internet Radio?



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Been loving all the Halloween music internet radio stations out there. I'd love to record some of the stuff for use during TOT- not any commercial use. What is the best (pronounced "free") way of doing this? Running Windows 10.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

First download this and record the screen during the broadcast (It will pick up the sound too): http://www.ezvid.com/download
Then, go to documents>ezvid>projects, then drag whatever screen capture you want to your desktop
Finally use this to convert the video file to mp3: http://www.zamzar.com/


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks much!

There is a great Radionomy station that plays horror movie soundtrack cuts 24/7 that may or may not still be broadcasting come TOT time. Plus, on TOT day, there might be a format change. Oddly enough, I've found that the movie tracks scare kids much more than traditional SFX and generic "spooky" music.


----------



## namrog (Sep 19, 2014)

Also Audacity is freeware that can record and edit sound.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool! Thanks.



eta: Will these programs let me record right to an mp3 player or do I have to save to desktop first?

I am soooo not an audio person!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

No it's just easier to find the files when they're on your desktop


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

boo who, what's the name of that Radionomy channel you were talking about? I'm pretty new to Radionomy - found out about it when Live365 folks were talking about where they were hopefully going after the fold - and I'm still looking for good channels....


----------

